# Has one of the mushuggah guys got a 8 string iceman?



## Curt-Platt (Apr 12, 2009)

my friend just told me they do but i havnt see/heard anything about this. it may be me just being out of touch with all things metal and heavy - and awsome for that matter.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey 2008.

Yes, they do.


----------



## jsousa (Apr 12, 2009)

Yea they do, it def looks cool


----------



## Demeyes (Apr 12, 2009)

It's a really nice looking guitar. I'd never have thought the iceman would look good for an 8 string but it works.












There's more discussion and pics of it here

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/52809-ombbqingfg-fredrik-custom-ibby.html


----------



## Æxitosus (Apr 12, 2009)

yes, but i dont think you can buy it.


----------



## possumkiller (Apr 12, 2009)

MY GOD! MESHUGGAH USE 8 STRINGS NOW??????


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 12, 2009)

8-STRINGS?!?!?!?!

WHY NOT JUST GET A BASS?



possumkiller said:


> MY GOD! MESHUGGAH USE 8 STRINGS NOW??????


----------



## Æxitosus (Apr 12, 2009)

gunshow86de said:


> 8-STRINGS?!?!?!?!
> 
> WHY NOT JUST GET A BASS?



then they wouldnt need a bassist


----------



## Ror3h (Apr 12, 2009)

gunshow86de said:


> 8-STRINGS?!?!?!?!
> 
> WHY NOT JUST GET A BASS?


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 12, 2009)

I had forgotten how sexy those Icemans (Icemen?) are.


----------



## Ishan (Apr 12, 2009)

And how neck dive prone they are


----------



## damigu (Apr 12, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> I had forgotten how sexy those Icemans (Icemen?) are.





it would be great if ibanez would actually release them.


----------



## thinkpad20 (Apr 12, 2009)

I would love it if they made an Iceman 8 in production. Hell even an Iceman 7. It's one of the coolest body shapes and coolest headstocks out there. At least the RG8 has an Iceman headstock


----------



## Scarpie (Apr 12, 2009)

Ishan said:


> And how neck dive prone they are



enough to make meshuggah to leave them at home and not take them on their last tour. haha they didn't like they way they sounded either.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 12, 2009)

Never mind.


----------



## thinkpad20 (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 13, 2009)

Æxitosus;1456100 said:


> then they wouldnt need a bassist



You seem to have missed the joke somehow.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Apr 13, 2009)

Scarpie said:


> enough to make meshuggah to leave them at home and not take them on their last tour. haha they didn't like they way they sounded either.



 and that's why we'll never get an 8 string Iceman 

Really, I don't think it'd be too hard to make the body weigh a bit more, maybe just make it out of mahogany? Plus the scale length on the guys from Meshuggah's was 30.5" (IIRC), if it was just 27"-28" maybe it wouldn't have had that much dive, but I don't really know, I'm don't build guitars so this is probably just babbling


----------



## damigu (Apr 14, 2009)

just make the body a fraction of an inch thicker would increase the mass enough to offset the neck dive.
but i also agree with making it a 27" scale instead.

i would be extremely tempted to buy an 8 if they released that. in a finish similar to what the 'shug had goin' on.


----------



## thinkpad20 (Apr 14, 2009)

If they just made another version of the RG8 with an Iceman shaped-body it would be killer. They should be able modify the body or maybe just the position of the strap buttons to prevent neck-diving... I would think...

Besides Jackson RRs are known for being really divey but they're still super popular...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 14, 2009)

i like the fireman shape better  but the iceman one looks cool too.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 14, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> I had forgotten how sexy those Icemans (Icemen?) are.


 
Well... you _obviously_ needed reminding.  *administers reminder*


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 14, 2009)

gunshow86de said:


> 8-STRINGS?!?!?!?!
> 
> WHY NOT JUST GET A BASS?



THIS FUCKIN GUY 


I pretty much thought icemen were lame until right now


----------



## FredGrass (Apr 14, 2009)

I've got an Iceman 7 that's been together and apart more times than I care to remember, but it probably won't be going back together till the neck has 8 strings on it. Like 28-5/8" drop-E setup. for bringing teh br00talz.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 14, 2009)

and according to Durero, Maarten has an ibby custom in the making which apparently is sicker than the depths of hell, but isn&#180;t anything like their current guitars... can&#180;t really guess what it is, but i&#180;m excited


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 14, 2009)

Demeyes said:


> It's a really nice looking guitar. I'd never have thought the iceman would look good for an 8 string but it works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gimme gimme gimme!!!!!!



Stealthtastic said:


> i like the fireman shape better  but the iceman one looks cool too.



fireman? is that the reverse iceman gilbert has?


----------



## CaptainD00M (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## TMM (Apr 14, 2009)

possumkiller said:


> MY GOD! MESHUGGAH USE 8 STRINGS NOW??????



Where have you been for the last 6 or 7 years?


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 14, 2009)

I found that the biggest annoyance is that the Iceman tilts forward from your torso because of its bad strap pin placement. That to me is a bigger issue then headstock dive.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Apr 14, 2009)

TMM said:


> Where have you been for the last 6 or 7 years?


 
Laughing at your expense


----------



## Mazzakazza (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah, Meshuggah don't take these on tours though, 'cos they said they don't like the sound, or they weren't as reliable as their other ibbys, something like that.

EDIT: That strapbutton placement is ridiculous, surely the strap is biting into your torso/armpit the whole time? :/


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 14, 2009)

TMM said:


> Where have you been for the last 6 or 7 years?



Making jokes that people don't get.


----------



## shredthelight91 (Apr 14, 2009)

what wood do they use for the body on that thing?


----------



## CaptainD00M (Apr 14, 2009)

I could be wrong but i think they are Ash feinds.

I know that their RG ones are made of Ash, the older first incarnation of 8's they got that is.


----------



## thinkpad20 (Apr 14, 2009)

lol @ people not catching sarcastic posts....


----------



## bulb (Apr 14, 2009)

wtf u mean they use program drums!!?
thats not real thats fake!
fake band!


----------



## Ishan (Apr 14, 2009)

Who needs 8 strings anyway?


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 14, 2009)

I know I dont, Bob.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 14, 2009)

I want to see this new 8 string they are having built, apprently its something special.


----------



## damigu (Apr 14, 2009)

bulb said:


> wtf u mean they use program drums!!?
> thats not real thats fake!
> fake band!



+1

i bet they don't even use real amps. probably some fake computerized thing.


----------



## Scarpie (Apr 14, 2009)

CaptainD00M said:


> I could be wrong but i think they are Ash feinds.
> 
> I know that their RG ones are made of Ash, the older first incarnation of 8's they got that is.



this is inaccurate. the iceman 8's yes are ash, but they rg's are alder, and why that's why they favor their tone with the rg's to those of the ash iceman8's.


----------



## Ishan (Apr 14, 2009)

A few of their RGs are ash too I believe.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Apr 14, 2009)

Scarpie said:


> this is inaccurate. the iceman 8's yes are ash, but they rg's are alder, and why that's why they favor their tone with the rg's to those of the ash iceman8's.


 
Thanks for the correction, i had a funny feeling there was some Alder love in there.


----------



## Variant (Apr 14, 2009)

Scarpie said:


> this is inaccurate. the iceman 8's yes are ash, but they rg's are alder, and why that's why they favor their tone with the rg's to those of the ash iceman8's.



 Also, they both felt the Iceman 8 was uncomfortable to play, hence its omission since the first leg of the Obzen tour.


----------



## Benjo230 (Apr 14, 2009)

Ishan said:


> Who needs 8 strings anyway?



People who want to play guitar AND bass...


----------



## Curt-Platt (Apr 26, 2009)

damigu said:


> +1
> 
> i bet they don't even use real amps. probably some fake computerized thing.


 

i think i remember seeing/hearing/reading something that they use line 6 amps...so in answer yes they do use a computerized thing.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 26, 2009)

Curt-Platt said:


> i think i remember seeing/hearing/reading something that they use line 6 amps...so in answer yes they do use a computerized thing.



...


----------



## Raoul Duke (Apr 27, 2009)

Dont quote me on this but apparently they're from Sweeden!


How's that for crazy!


----------



## bulletbass man (Apr 27, 2009)

Curt-Platt said:


> i think i remember seeing/hearing/reading something that they use line 6 amps...so in answer yes they do use a computerized thing.


 
In a thread full of sarcasm you just had to take a joke seriously


----------

